# Lock on Balcony Door in R-2 Apartment



## 100eyeballs (Nov 30, 2018)

In a new construction (IBC 2015) R-2 residential apartment building, there are balconies with dividers to prevent occupants from accessing the neighboring balcony. The dividers can be circumvented by occupants, so locks are desired for security purposes to prevent others from entering the apartment via the balcony. There is a concern that the code may not allow a lock on this door, as it would be restricting occupants on the balcony from having egress if the door was locked while the balcony is occupied. The apartments range from 2-6 bedrooms and would be considered having less than 10 occupants per dwelling unit. Does the code address this situation?


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2018)

So the lock is on 

The divider 

Or

Balcony door back into the apartment??


----------



## steveray (Dec 1, 2018)

I believe dwelling units are allowed to have locks but I don’t have a code section handy....


----------



## Yikes (Dec 2, 2018)

100eyeballs, are you saying that:
a) the common balcony is the only means of egress from each apartment's interior spaces (no other unit entry exit available other than the balcony)?, or
b) the balcony is one of the two required means of egress for each of the upper story apartment units?, or
c) the balcony serves the emergency escape windows for each bedroom?

Under what code section is this balcony serving as the means of egress?


----------



## ICE (Dec 2, 2018)

I have never encountered a balcony that lacked a lock on the door......I doubt that I ever will.


----------



## 100eyeballs (Dec 3, 2018)

Each apartment has an egress door to an interior corridor, the balcony is not the means of egress from within the apartment. This is a highrise building. The lock in question is on the living room side of the balcony door. 
In theory if 2 people lived in the apartment, one person could lock the other person on the balcony and they would have no other means of egress from the balcony. 
I would not consider the balcony to be a "common balcony" as occupants only have access to a 6'x10' area outside their living room. However, an creative individual could circumvent the divider between balconies if they were intent on breaking into their neighbors apartment.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2018)

100eyeballs said:


> Each apartment has an egress door to an interior corridor, the balcony is not the means of egress from within the apartment. This is a highrise building. The lock in question is on the living room side of the balcony door.
> In theory if 2 people lived in the apartment, one person could lock the other person on the balcony and they would have no other means of egress from the balcony.
> I would not consider the balcony to be a "common balcony" as occupants only have access to a 6'x10' area outside their living room. However, an creative individual could circumvent the divider between balconies if they were intent on breaking into their neighbors apartment.




Sounds like a normal set up??

I was at a high rise hotel yesterday and the balcony door had a lock on it.


----------



## 100eyeballs (Dec 3, 2018)

So the basic question is: Is this door considered an Egress Door and governed by 1010.1.9 Door operations and 1010.1.9.3 Locks and Latches. Specifically does exception 4 apply: _Doors from individual dwelling units of Group R occupancies having an occupant load of 10 or less are permitted to be equipped with a night latch, dead bolt or security chain, provided such devices are openable from the inside without the use of a key or tool. _

To me, this sounds like the front door of the apartment to the the corridor and not necessarily applicable to the door to the balcony. I think of the balcony as another room within the apartment and putting a lock on it would allow you to lock someone in a room. Am I overthinking it? 

Maybe it does not apply because the balcony is not a habitable space.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2018)

HMMMMM ????? oh the webs we weave with these questions?


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2018)

100eyeballs said:


> Maybe it does not apply because the balcony is not a habitable space.


Now you're on the right track.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2018)

Hummm


HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.



Not bragging but I cook and sleep on mine:::



https://browse.startpage.com/do/sho...be38723c125bb540ae0eb55fdbf&rl=NONE&t=default


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2018)

cda said:


> Hummm
> 
> 
> HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.
> ...



A space* IN* a building...


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2018)

Horizontal projection = Building ???


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 3, 2018)

cda said:


> https://browse.startpage.com/do/sho...c125bb540ae0eb55fdbf&rl=NONE&t=default[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice, would be so much better if it wasn't in the city!
> 
> My opinion is you are over thinking, more a security issue than code. they could install a screen to keep some one from the other apartments from entering the balcony.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2018)

CDA
not within the gross floor area definition of a building

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.


----------



## steveray (Dec 3, 2018)

If you can lock the door so that you can't get out of the unit, what makes you think you can not lock all of the doors "inside" the unit?


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2018)

cda said:


> Horizontal projection = Building ???



Area under a horizontal projection is a part of 'Area, building' but that does not mean it is 'in' the building.


----------



## classicT (Dec 3, 2018)

Why is anyone debating this?

It is perfectly acceptable to have a lock on the interior of a sliding patio door serving a balcony. This is TYPICAL of every apartment/hotel/etc.

The balcony is not a habitable space required to be served by a means of egress.


----------



## steveray (Dec 3, 2018)

^^^^Same outcome, just don't agree with your terminology.....We debate it because it is code...


MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path
of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied
portion of a building or structure to a public way. A means of
egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit
access, the exit and the exit discharge.

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space
designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate
for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in
which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped
with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting
the requirements of this code.
Occupiable spaces are those areas designed for
human occupancy. It applies to both residential and
nonresidential spaces alike. Most spaces in a building
are occupiable spaces. Based on the nature of
the occupancy, various code sections apply. All habitable
spaces are also considered occupiable (see the
definition of “Habitable space”); however, all occupiable
spaces are not habitable.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2018)

Ty J. said:


> Why is anyone debating this?
> 
> It is perfectly acceptable to have a lock on the interior of a sliding patio door serving a balcony. This is TYPICAL of every apartment/hotel/etc.
> 
> The balcony is not a habitable space required to be served by a means of egress.





Slow day at the office....

Makes one read the good book,,,  for exact wording.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 4, 2018)

room or enclosed space.......... hhhhmmmm, Me thinks balcony not qualify....... for occupiable space therefore does not qualify for required means of egress.


Besides, we used to call those people dumb&*^ when it happened to them in college.....


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> room or enclosed space.......... hhhhmmmm, Me thinks balcony not qualify....... for occupiable space therefore does not qualify for required means of egress.
> 
> 
> Besides, we used to call those people dumb&*^ when it happened to them in college.....



Or spouse mad at you, and it is freezing outside


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 4, 2018)

steveray said:


> ^^^^Same outcome, just don't agree with your terminology.....We debate it because it is code...
> 
> 
> MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path
> ...



Love the word smithing on this, (engaged in labor, _this would imply mechanical rooms, janitors closets and toilet rooms_ (smiling))?


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Love the word smithing on this, (engaged in labor, _this would imply mechanical rooms, janitors closets and toilet rooms_ (smiling))?



YES........you need egress from all of those places....


----------



## RCT (Dec 5, 2018)

The question is at what square footing does the balcony become large enough to be considered to require a MOE?  That's simple, always however what has always been seen as spaced used has also been seen as open access, unless a stunt is pulled.

The truth is, if you don't allow the lock, they will end up with a cut off broom handle laying in the track and which do you prefer?

If you are real worried about someone getting stuck outside, require that all the balconies must have "Windshield Breaker Tools secured for use" or "a Call station"

In either case locks have been allowed for decades and if you are worried about it, write an exception for the next code cycle.

Just my 2-Cents

TBZ


----------



## 100eyeballs (Dec 6, 2018)

Ty J. said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to have a lock on the interior of a sliding patio door serving a balcony. This is TYPICAL of every apartment/hotel/etc.
> 
> The balcony is not a habitable space required to be served by a means of egress.



Just wish the code had specifically addressed the subject as another except in 1010.1.9.3 similar to exception 4. Some people (outside this forum) like to make a fuss out of what is common sense to everyone else. Now backs are against the wall to prove something per code, and the code is relatively silent.



steveray said:


> If you can lock the door so that you can't get out of the unit, what makes you think you can not lock all of the doors "inside" the unit?



Do we not think locks are not allowed on the outside of bedroom doors? I've seen this in other threads - child protective services doesn't like you locking your kids in their rooms.

Thanks for everyone taking the time to review and post from a common sense approach. The only apparent code language is that this space is outside the building, therefore it does not require a means of egress. (There is no projection over the balcony in this specific case.)


----------

